# Ναυπηγήσεις, Μετασκευές - Buildings,  retrofits, demolition > Ναυπηγήσεις, Μετασκευές, Διαλύσεις πλοίων (Buildings,  retrofits, demolition) > Ναυπηγεία >  Nαυπηγεία Σκαραμαγκά (Skaramagkas shipyard)

## blueseacat

* 
Ενεκρίθη επί της αρχής το ν/σ για τα Ναυπηγεία Σκαραμαγκά*

                      Ζougla.gr - Τετάρτη, 22 Σεπτεμβρίου 2010, 07:35 

Εγκρίθηκε επί της αρχής, κατά πλειοψηφία, από την αρμόδια  κοινοβουλευτική επιτροπή το νομοσχέδιο του Υπουργείου Εθνικής ¶μυνας για  την Κύρωση των Συμβάσεων που αφορούν το μέλλον των «Ελληνικών  Ναυπηγείων Α.Ε.» και τα προγράμματα των υποβρυχίων του Πολεμικού  Ναυτικού. 

Η ΝΔ, το ΚΚΕ και ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ καταψήφισαν, ενώ ο ΛΑΟΣ επιφυλάχθηκε να τοποθετηθεί κατά την συζήτηση στο Τμήμα. 

Νωρίτερα στην Επιτροπή κατέθεσαν οι εκπρόσωποι των Ομίλων «Thyssenkrupp» και Abu Dhabi Mar.

Με την συμφωνία, η ελληνική πλευρά αποδέχεται την είσοδο της Abu Dhabi  στο μετοχικό κεφάλαιο των Ελληνικών Ναυπηγείων σε ποσοστό 75%. 

Το 25% το διατηρεί η γερμανική «HDW». Η «Thyssenkrupp» είναι στρατηγικός εταίρος της Abu Dhabi στην Ελλάδα και την Γερμανία.

Οι βουλευτές όλων των πτερύγων της Βουλής υπέβαλαν ερωτήσεις, μεταξύ αυτών, και ο υπουργός  ¶μυνας.

----------


## SteliosK

*Διαπραγματεύσεις ξανά για Σκαραμαγκά
*Μέχρι τέλος Μαρτίου αναμένεται να έχουν διαμορφωθεί συγκεκριμένα συμπεράσματα με σκοπό την επαναλειτουργία των ναυπηγείων.*
*

*10 εκατ. για επαναλειτουργία των ναυπηγείων*

Στο τραπέζι του διαλόγου με την ελληνική κυβέρνηση φαίνεται ότι θα  καθίσει και πάλι η διοίκηση των ναυπηγείων Σκαραμαγκά, ώστε να βρεθεί  μια λύση που να ικανοποιεί και τις δύο πλευρές με σκοπό την  επαναλειτουργία των ναυπηγείων.
Μετά από ένα διάστημα αρκετών  μηνών όπου δεν υπήρχε καμία πρόοδος γύρω από το θέμα, χθες οι υπουργοί  Ανάπτυξης, Κωστής Χατζηδάκης και Εθνικής Αμυνας, Πάνος Παναγιωτόπουλος  συναντήθηκαν με τον ιδιοκτήτη των ναυπηγείων Ισκαντάρ Σάφα.
*Οι θέσεις* 
Οι  δύο πλευρές έδειξαν να επιθυμούν, σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες, να λυθούν τα  προβλήματα και να επαναλειτουργήσουν τα ναυπηγεία. Για το σκοπό αυτό  συμφωνήθηκε οι λεπτομέρειες να συζητηθούν από τα νομικά επιτελεία των  δύο πλευρών που θα συγκροτηθούν, ενώ στόχος είναι να έχουν καταλήξει σε  συγκεκριμένα συμπεράσματα μέχρι το τέλος του Μαρτίου.
Ωστόσο σε  περίπτωση που επιτευχθεί τελικά συμφωνία για τα υποβρύχια η κυβέρνηση θα  πρέπει να φέρει τροποποιητικές διατάξεις του νόμου του 2010, με τον  οποίο κυρώθηκαν οι συμβάσεις. Γεγονός που θα φέρει και πάλι στην  επιφάνεια τα τρωτά του σημεία, πάνω στα οποία πάτησε η πλευρά Σάφα και  κρατά τα ναυπηγεία κλειστά σήμερα.
Πρόθεση της ελληνικής  κυβέρνησης είναι σε πρώτη φάση να καταβληθεί ένα ποσό που δεν θα ξεπερνά  τα 10 εκατ. ευρώ ώστε να επαναλειτουργήσουν τα ΕΝΑΕ  να καταβληθούν κάποια από τα δεδουλευμένα στους εργαζόμενους και  τουλάχιστον να αρχίσουν οι εργασίες συντήρησης των τριών σχεδόν  ολοκληρωμένων υποβρυχίων Type 214 και του υποβρυχίου «Ωκεανός» S118 που  επίσης βρίσκεται στις εγκαταστάσεις των ΕΝΑΕ.
Σημειώνεται όμως ότι  η πλευρά των ναυπηγείων, σύμφωνα με τις πληροφορίες της «Ν» έχει  ζητήσει ένα ποσό περίπου 300 εκατ. ευρώ για να επαναλειτουργήσει τα  ναυπηγεία.
Παράλληλα, η ελληνική κυβέρνηση στις προτάσεις της  τονίζει ότι πρέπει να ξεκινήσουν διαπραγματεύσεις μεταξύ ελληνικής  κυβέρνησης και ιδιοκτησίας των ΕΝΑΕ για όλο το φάσμα των ζητημάτων που  εκκρεμούν. Τέλος, στο πλαίσιο αυτής της διαδικασίας η ιδιοκτησία των  ΕΝΑΕ, σύμφωνα με τις ελληνικές θέσεις θα πρέπει τουλάχιστον να «παγώσει»  τη διαδικασία της διαιτησίας που έχει προωθήσει στο διεθνές διαιτητικό  δικαστήριο, κατά της χώρας μας.
Από την πλευρά της διοίκησης των  ναυπηγείων το βασικότερο ζήτημα που τίθεται, εκτός από τις καθυστερήσεις  που είχαν γίνει στις πληρωμές με βάση τις συμβάσεις για τα υποβρύχια,  οι οποίες κυρώθηκαν με νόμο στη Βουλή, είναι και η απαγόρευση από την  Ε.Ε. να κατασκευάζει εμπορικά πλοία ή πολεμικά πλοία τρίτων χωρών.  Ειδικά για τη ναυπήγηση πολεμικών πλοίων για τρίτες χώρες η πλευρά των  ναυπηγείων υποστηρίζει ότι δεν γνώριζε για τη συγκεκριμένη απαγόρευση.
Σημειώνεται  ότι η ελληνική κυβέρνηση καταβάλλει τους τελευταίους μήνες προσπάθειες  να πείσει τις Βρυξέλλες, να προχωρήσουν σε διαφορετική ανάγνωση της  στρατιωτικής απόφασης του 2010, και να επιτρέψουν τη συγκεκριμένη  δραστηριότητα.
Ακόμα ένα ακανθώδες ζήτημα που έχει θέσει η πλευρά Σάφα είναι η προσφυγή στην ελληνική Δικαιοσύνη του ΟΣΕ που διεκδικεί αποζημιώσεις, άνω των 200 εκατ. ευρώ, από τα Ναυπηγεία Σκαραμαγκά.
Η  προσφυγή αφορά τις συμβάσεις που είχαν υπογραφεί το Δεκέμβριο του 1997  ανάμεσα στις δύο πλευρές και αφορούσαν στην κατασκευή τροχαίου υλικού  από τα Ναυπηγεία για λογαριασμό του ΟΣΕ.
Για το θέμα αυτό, ωστόσο,  και σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες της «Ν», η ελληνική κυβέρνηση έχει βρει μια  νομική πλατφόρμα μέσω της οποίας είναι εφικτό να λυθεί το πρόβλημα.
*Οι εργαζόμενοι* 
Το  ζήτημα της επαναλειτουργίας των ναυπηγείων Σκαραμαγκά είναι στρατηγικής  σημασίας τόσο για το πολεμικό ναυτικό της χώρας, αφού θα πρέπει κάποια  στιγμή να παραλάβει τα υποβρύχια, αλλά και για τους 1.000 περίπου  εργαζομένους οι οποίοι βρίσκονται σε καθεστώς εκ περιτροπής εργασίας.

naftemporiki.gr
*ΑΝΤΩΝΗΣ ΤΣΙΜΠΛΑΚΗΣ* - atsimp@naftemporiki.gr

----------


## SteliosK

Σύσκεψη, με αντικείμενο τα Ναυπηγεία Σκαραμαγκά, πραγματοποιήθηκε σήμερα  στο υπουργείο Οικονομικών, με τη συμμετοχή των υπουργών, Οικονομικών  Γιάννη Στουρνάρα, Ανάπτυξης Κωστή Χατζηδάκη και Εθνικής Άμυνας, Δημήτρη  Αβραμόπουλου.


  Σύμφωνα με υψηλόβαθμο αξιωματούχο του υπουργείου Ανάπτυξης τον οποίο  επικαλείται το ΑΜΠΕ, κατά τη συνάντηση υπήρξε αλληλοενημέρωση μεταξύ των  εμπλεκομένων υπουργείων, στο πλαίσιο της αναζήτησης λύσης για το ζήτημα  της συνέχισης λειτουργίας των ναυπηγείων, με δεδομένες και τις  ενστάσεις της Ευρωπαϊκής Επιτροπής για παροχή κρατικών ενισχύσεων.


  Πρόσφατα, είχε ανακοινωθεί και η συμφωνία παράδοσης των τεσσάρων  υποβρυχίων στο Πολεμικό Ναυτικό, το οποίο θα χρηματοδοτήσει την  ολοκλήρωση των εργασιών στις εγκαταστάσεις του Σκαραμαγκά, ώστε, στη  συνέχεια, τα υποβρύχια να ενταχθούν στον στόλο.

  Πηγή: ΑΜΠΕ

----------


## pantelis2009

*«Aνάσταση» από τον 6ο στόλο περιμένει η ναυπηγοεπισκευή**Αμερικανικό ενδιαφέρον: Το Μαξίμου αναζητεί πολιτικές επανεκκίνησης της ναυπηγικής βιομηχανίας.
ου Λάμπρου Καραγεώργου
lkar@naftemporiki.gr
Οι ανάγκες για επισκευές των πλοίων του 6ου αμερικανικού στόλου, που έχει σαν περιοχή δράσης την Ανατολική Μεσόγειο, φαίνεται να βάζουν φωτιά στα κυβερνητικά επιτελεία, που ξεκινούν μια νέα προσπάθεια για την «ανάσταση» της ναυπηγοεπισκευαστικής ζώνης και τη εγχώριας ναυπηγικής βιομηχανίας.
Όπως αποκάλυψε χθες ο υπουργός Ναυτιλίας και Νησιωτικής Πολιτικής Παναγιώτης Κουρουμπλής, ο πρωθυπουργός ανέθεσε στον ίδιο και τον υφυπουργό Οικονομίας και Ανάπτυξης, Στέργιο Πιτσιόρλα, την αρμοδιότητα της επανεκκίνησης της ναυπηγοεπισκευαστικής και ναυπηγικής βιομηχανίας της χώρας.
«Η ναυπηγοεπισκευαστική ζώνη ανατέθηκε με πρωθυπουργική απόφαση ως αρμοδιότητα σε μένα και τον κ. Πιτσιόρλα για να γίνει κάθε προσπάθεια προκειμένου να απελευθερωθεί ο κλάδος. Είμαι αισιόδοξος ότι θα τα καταφέρουμε» είπε χαρακτηριστικά ο κ. Κουρουμπλής μιλώντας στους δημοσιογράφους στο πλαίσιο εκδήλωσης κοπής της πίττας στο υπουργείο Ναυτιλίας. Μάλιστα, συμπλήρωσε ότι η σχετική απόφαση ελήφθη σε σύσκεψη που έγινε προχθές στο Μέγαρο Μαξίμου.
Προοπτικές: Υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον για  επισκευές απότον 6ο αμερικανικό στόλο, μπορεί να αξιοποιηθεί το πακέτο Γιούνκερ, τρέχει το πρόγραμμα εξοπλισμού του Λιμενικού και μπροστά μας είναι οι μετασκευές πλοίων εν όψει χρήσης νέων καυσίμων μετά το 2020.


Απαντώντας σε σχετική ερώτηση της «Ν» για το ποιες ήταν οι πρώτες κατευθύνσεις του πρωθυπουργού, ο ίδιος απέφυγε να αναφερθεί σε λεπτομέρειες, σημείωσε ωστόσο ότι η όλη προσπάθεια είναι αναπτυξιακού χαρακτήρα. Πρέπει να απεμπλακεί το ναυπηγείο Σκαραμαγκά από την κατάσταση που βρίσκεται, να ενισχυθεί η Ελευσίνα και η ναυπηγοεπισκευαστική ζώνη προσέθεσε, ενώ αποκάλυψε ότι υπάρχει τεράστιο ενδιαφέρον για επισκευές από τον 6ο αμερικανικό στόλο. Επίσης υπάρχουν προγράμματα που μπορούν να αξιοποιηθούν στο πλαίσιο του πακέτου Γιούνκερ, ενώ υπάρχουν ακόμη τα προγράμματα εξοπλισμού του Λιμενικού Σώματος (νέα σκάφη και επισκευές), καθώς και η μεγάλη ανάγκη για μετασκευές φορτηγών και επιβατηγών πλοίων εν όψει της χρήσης νέων καυσίμων μετά το 2020.
Πληροφορίες της «Ν» αναφέρουν ότι το Μέγαρο Μαξίμου δίνει ιδιαίτερη σημασία στην «ανάσταση» της ναυπηγοεπισκευαστικής ζώνης και γενικότερα της ναυπηγικής βιομηχανίας και είναι αποφασισμένο να προχωρήσει τις πρωτοβουλίες στις οποίες ρόλο σημαντικό διαδραματίζει και ο υπουργός Επικρατείας Αλέκος Φλαμπουράρης, καθώς πιστεύει ότι μπορεί να προσφέρει πολλά στη μείωση της ανεργίας και την αύξηση της απασχόλησης, ειδικά σε μία πολύ ταλαιπωρημένη από την κρίση περιοχή της Αττικής.
Ρόλο στην ανάπτυξη της ναυπηγοεπισκευής θα παίξει και η Cosco, με την οποία ο κ. Κουρουμπλής ζήτησε χθες στενή συνεργασία γιατί όπως είπε υπάρχει το ιδιωτικό λιμάνι, αλλά υπάρχει και το κράτος.
Η Cosco σχεδιάζει να επισκευάσει μία μικρή δεξαμενή ενώ θα φέρει δύο ακόμη, μία 80.000 dwt και μία 300.000 dwt. Μάλιστα, την περίοδο αυτή διερευνώνται οι περιοχές στις οποίες θα εγκατασταθούν οι δεξαμενές. Μπορεί η Cosco να εμφανίζεται σαν «ανταγωνιστής» των δύο ναυπηγείων, όμως έχει από την άλλη πλευρά τη «δύναμη» να διαμορφώσει στη χώρα μας και πάλι μία «αγορά» σε ό,τι αφορά τη ναυπηγοεπισκευαστική και ναυπηγική δραστηριότητα από την οποία θα κερδίσουν και άλλοι.
Σε ό,τι αφορά το καθεστώς των ιδιωτικών μονάδων στη ζώνη, από το υπουργείο σημείωναν χθες στελέχη του ότι έχει καθορισθεί με τη σύμβαση παραχώρησης και εάν υπάρχουν κάποια επιμέρους θέματα θα διερευνηθούν.
Βέβαια, δεν παύει να παραμένει ανοικτό πώς θα ξεπερασθούν τα αγκάθια της διαμάχης για το ναυπηγείο Σκαραμαγκά, ενώ όπως σημειώνουν παράγοντες της ναυτιλίας μικρών αποστάσεων θα πρέπει να λυθεί και το θέμα της παροχής εγγύησης (refund guarantee) από τα ναυπηγεία στον πλοιοκτήτη.
Επίσης για τους εφοπλιστές πρόβλημα συνιστούν οι πολλές γραφειοκρατικές διαδικασίες που ισχύουν προκειμένου ένα πλοίο να προχωρήσει σε επισκευές. Ζητούν απλοποίηση των διαδικασιών, όχι όμως σε βάρος της ασφάλειας.


ΝΑΥΠΗΓΕΙΑΚΥΒΕΡΝΗΣΗΕΠΙΛΟΓΕΣ ΣΥΝΤΑΞΗΣ




ΠΗΓΗ






*

----------


## Nautilia News

*Μεγάλη δεξαμενή στον Σκαραμαγκά σχεδιάζει να φέρει η Cosco*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/eidiseis/mega...na-feri-cosco/ .

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> *Μεγάλη δεξαμενή στον Σκαραμαγκά σχεδιάζει να φέρει η Cosco*
> 
> Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/eidiseis/mega...na-feri-cosco/ .


Yπάρχουν  οι μόνιμες,η 500άρα κ η 250άρα,αναξιοποίητες.
Ποιός ξέρει όμως σε τι κατάσταση βρίσκονται ύστερα από τόσα χρόνια αχρησίας.

----------


## Nautilia News

*Κατάσχεση δύο δεξαμενών στα ναυπηγεία Σκαραμαγκά
*
Διαβάστε περισσότερα https://nautilia.gr/eidiseis/%ce%ba%...3%ce%b5%ce%af/ .

----------


## pantelis2009

*Την υπαγωγή του Σκαραμαγκά σε ειδική διαχείριση ζητεί το Δημόσιο**Η αίτηση προβλέπει πώληση περιουσιακών στοιχείων και εκδίωξη των παλαιών μετόχων των ΕΝΑΕ*Παρασκευή, 13 Οκτωβρίου 2017 09:51


*EUROKINISSI*

Στο πλευρό του Ελληνικού Δημοσίου θα βρίσκεται η πιστώτρια τράπεζα με 25 εκατ. ευρώ, ενώ ερωτηματικό αποτελούν μέχρι και σήμερα οι εργαζόμενοι, στους οποίους οι οφειλές σύμφωνα με την εταιρεία ανέρχονται σε 80 εκατ. ευρώ και σύμφωνα με την πολιτεία στα 160 εκατ. ευρώ.





A- A A+




in[COLOR=#FFFFFF !important]*Share*


[/COLOR]
*Σχετικά θέματα**Έως 200 εκατ. ευρώ θα καταβάλει το Δημόσιο για τον Σκαραμαγκά* 05/10 09:32


_Από την έντυπη έκδοση_
*Του Αντώνη Τσιμπλάκη*
atsimp@naftemporiki.gr
Αίτηση στο Μονομελές Πρωτοδικείο, προκειμένου να υπαχθούν τα ναυπηγεία Σκαραμαγκά σε καθεστώς ειδικής διαχείρισης στο πλαίσιο του νόμου 4307, που προβλέπει σε πολύ σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα πώληση των περιουσιακών του στοιχείων και εκδίωξη των παλαιών μετόχων, κατέθεσε χθες το Ελληνικό Δημόσιο κατά των Ελληνικών Ναυπηγείων Α.Ε. (ΕΝΑΕ).
Κίνηση που έγινε παρά το γεγονός ότι η πλευρά του σημερινού ιδιοκτήτη των ναυπηγείων υποστηρίζει ότι δικαιώθηκε πλήρως από την πρόσφατη απόφαση του Διεθνούς Διαιτητικού Δικαστηρίου για την αθέτηση σειράς συμφωνιών από πλευράς Ελληνικού Δημοσίου. Σε πρόσφατη ανακοίνωσή της η εταιρεία, και μετά την απόφαση του Διεθνούς Διαιτητικού Δικαστηρίου, ζητούσε από την ελληνική πλευρά να σεβαστεί την απόφαση και προειδοποιούσε και με την κατάθεση νέων claim εντός και εκτός Ελλάδας.

Όπως όμως επεσήμανε στη «Ν» ο υφυπουργός Ανάπτυξης Στέργιος Πιτσιόρλας, η συζήτηση της υπόθεσης έχει προγραμματιστεί να γίνει στα μέσα Νοεμβρίου, και εφόσον το δικαστήριο κάνει δεκτό το αίτημα η ελληνική πολιτεία θα προχωρήσει άμεσα στον σχεδιασμό της για την απομάκρυνση των σημερινών ιδιοκτητών και την εξεύρεση νέου επενδυτή. Η απόφαση εκτιμάται ότι θα ανακοινωθεί εντός περίπου ένα μήνα από την εκδίκασή της.  
Τις δύο πλευρές όμως δεν χωρίζει μόνο το claim στη διαιτησία, που σύμφωνα με τα ΕΝΑΕ προβλέπει αποζημιώσεις άνω των 200 εκατ. ευρώ και η χθεσινή αίτηση προς το μονομελές δικαστήριο. Ήδη το διεθνές διαιτητικό δικαστήριο εξετάζει και δεύτερο claim, αυτό που έχει καταθέσει η ελληνική πλευρά κατά των ΕΝΑΕ.
 Μάλιστα η ελληνική πολιτεία με επιστολή της προς το arbitration, με ημερομηνία 11 Οκτωβρίου 2017, προανάγγειλε την κατάθεση της αίτησης στο μονομελές δικαστήριο.
Επειδή η πλευρά των ΕΝΑΕ έχει ζητήσει να μην επιτραπεί στην Ελλάδα να προχωρήσει σε δικαστικά μέτρα εναντίον τους όσο διάστημα είναι σε εξέλιξη η συζήτηση, η ελληνική πλευρά αναφέρει ότι «είναι υποχρεωμένη να λάβει τα μέτρα που θεωρεί ως πλέον κατάλληλα για την εφαρμογή απόφασης της ανάκτησης, βάσει του ισχύοντος ελληνικού νόμου, συμπεριλαμβανομένης και της αίτησης εισόδου ειδικού διαχειριστή στα ναυπηγεία, κάτι που αναμένεται να γίνει τις επόμενες ημέρες. Η Ελληνική Δημοκρατία θεωρεί ότι δεν υπάρχει εναλλακτική λύση προκειμένου να υλοποιηθούν οι αποφάσεις των δικαστικών οργάνων.
Στην ίδια επιστολή αναφέρεται ότι η Ελλάδα δεν έχει προλάβει να αναλύσει την προηγούμενη απόφαση, αφού αποτελείται από έναν τόμο με περισσότερες από 500 σελίδες, ενώ ζητεί μια μικρή παράταση στη συζήτηση των ασφαλιστικών μέτρων από τις 12 στη διαιτησία, για τις 18 Νοεμβρίου 2017. Στην ίδια επιστολή τονίζεται επίσης ότι το ζήτημα της ένταξης ειδικού διαχειριστή στην εταιρεία δεν θα επηρεάσει τα δεδομένα της εξέτασης των νέων claim, αφού εκτιμά ότι η διαδικασία του ειδικού διαχειριστή θα κρατήσει για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα.
*Το δικαστήριο*
Όπως έχει δηλώσει ο υπουργός, αυτή είναι η μόνη λύση προκειμένου να παραμείνουν τα ναυπηγεία ανοικτά. Στο δικαστήριο την αίτηση θα υποστηρίξει το Ελληνικό Δημόσιο ως πιστωτής ο οποίος διεκδικεί ένα ποσό περί των 660 εκατ. ευρώ και το οποίο είναι οι ανακτήσεις για παράνομες επιδοτήσεις της επιχείρησης στις αρχές της προηγούμενης δεκαετίας. Στο πλευρό του Ελληνικού Δημοσίου θα βρίσκεται η πιστώτρια τράπεζα με 25 εκατ. ευρώ, ενώ ερωτηματικό αποτελούν μέχρι και σήμερα οι εργαζόμενοι, στους οποίους οι οφειλές σύμφωνα την εταιρεία ανέρχονται σε 80 εκατ. ευρώ και σύμφωνα με την πολιτεία στα 160 εκατ. ευρώ.
Σε παλαιότερη ομιλία του προς τους εργαζομένους ο κ. Πιτσιόρλας είχε τονίσει ότι ο ειδικός διαχειριστής θα πουλήσει μέσω της διαδικασίας διεθνών διαγωνισμών τα asset της επιχείρησης. Τα κεφάλαια που θα αντληθούν από την πώληση του εμπορικού τμήματος θα «σβήσουν» ουσιαστικά την ποινή αποκλεισμού του ναυπηγείου από εμπορικές δραστηριότητες έως το 2025 που έχει επιβάλει η DG Comp, ως αντιστάθμισμα προκειμένου να μην κλείσει το ναυπηγείο για τις παράνομες επιδοτήσεις στις αρχές της προηγούμενης δεκαετίας.
«Η σημερινή διοίκηση έχει ουσιαστικά εγκαταλείψει το ναυπηγείο και δική μας θέση είναι ότι πρέπει να απομακρυνθεί άμεσα» έχει επισημάνει χαρακτηριστικά ο υφυπουργός.
*Η πτώχευση*
Πάντως, δεν έχει δοθεί ακόμα σαφής απάντηση προς τους εργαζόμενους για την πιθανότητα να οδηγηθούν τα ναυπηγεία σε πτώχευση, αφού η διαδικασία προβλέπει ότι αν μέσα σε ένα διάστημα ο διαχειριστής δεν καταφέρει να προσελκύσει επενδυτές, τότε στην επιχείρηση μπαίνει «λουκέτο». Υπάρχουν όμως διαβεβαιώσεις ότι οι ενδιαφερόμενοι για τη μονάδα θα είναι πολλοί.
Το σημείο του νόμου 4307/ 2014 που προβληματίζει τους εργαζόμενους είναι στο άρθρο 73 παράγραφος 1 που αναφέρεται ότι: «Σε περίπτωση που δεν ολοκληρωθεί η όλη διαδικασία μεταβίβασης τουλάχιστον του 90% του συνόλου του ενεργητικού της εταιρείας (ως λογιστική αξία) εντός της προθεσμίας του άρθρου 69 παρ. 3 (12 μήνες), τότε η διαδικασία θεωρείται ότι έχει λήξει και ο ειδικός διαχειριστής υποχρεούται να υποβάλει αίτηση πτώχευσης της επιχείρησης. Σε περίπτωση που εκκρεμεί αίτηση πτώχευσης προχωρά η εξέτασή της. ΚατΆ εξαίρεση, εάν εντός της ανωτέρω προθεσμίας εκκρεμεί πλειοδοτική διαδικασία και υποβολή αίτησης προς το δικαστήριο για αποδοχή προσφοράς με την οποία να επιτυγχάνεται (λαμβανομένων υπΆ όψιν και τυχόν προηγουμένων διαθέσεων) η διάθεση τουλάχιστον του 90% του συνόλου του ενεργητικού της εταιρείας (ως λογιστική αξία και ανεξαρτήτως τρόπου διάθεσης), τότε η ειδική διαχείριση παρατείνεται αυτοδικαίως μέχρι την έκδοση των σχετικών αποφάσεων από το αρμόδιο δικαστήριο και την ολοκλήρωση της διαδικασίας μεταβίβασης των σχετικών στοιχείων».
*Τι λέει η εταιρεία*
Από την πλευρά της, πάντως, η εταιρεία σε πρόσφατη ανακοίνωσή της επεσήμανε: «Είναι δε προφανές ότι θα συνεχίσουμε τις ανταγωγικές αξιώσεις μας κατά του Ελληνικού Δημοσίου στην εκκρεμούσα διαιτητική διαδικασία ενώπιον του ICC που άρχισε όψιμα το Ελληνικό Δημόσιο και που περιστρέφεται γύρω από το ίδιο ζήτημα, ενώ παράλληλα οι μέτοχοί μας θα συνεχίζουν απρόσκοπτα τις δίκαιες διεκδικήσεις τους κατά του Ελληνικού Δημοσίου στο Διεθνές Κέντρο για την Επίλυση Επενδυτικών Διαφορών βάσει της σχετικής Διμερούς Σύμβασης για την Προστασία των Επενδύσεων, ώστε να επέλθει πλήρης δικαίωσή μας και ως προς αυτό το σκέλος».
*Τι απαντά η διοίκηση*
Σύμφωνα με κύκλους της διοίκησης των ναυπηγείων:
«Η ενέργεια αυτή, αν αληθεύει, συνιστά παράβαση ισχύουσας διαταγής του ICC και ράπισμα στο πρόσωπο των εργαζομένων, που είδαν επιτέλους ένα μέλλον. Το Δημόσιο προσφέρει πτώχευση και αβεβαιότητα στους εργαζόμενους τη στιγμή μάλιστα που το ίδιο οφείλει στην εταιρεία πάνω από 200 εκατομμύρια ευρώ. Εάν η είδηση αληθεύει, θα ήταν ακόμη μια απογοήτευση, αλλά όχι έκπληξη. Η ΕΝΑΕ και οι μέτοχοί της θα κάνουν τα πάντα για να προστατεύσουν την εταιρεία από αυτή την αμείλικτη και βίαιη προσβολή».

----------


## leo85

Η Ν1 Δεξαμενή έχει μισοβουλιάξει μαζί με δυο γερανούς,

----------


## pantelis2009

*Ανοιξε ο δρόμος για πώληση του Ναυπηγείου Σκαραμαγκά*

Ενδιαφέρον από Ασιάτες, Γερμανούς και Ολλανδούς μετά την υπαγωγή της εταιρείας σε καθεστώς ειδικής εκκαθάρισης για διεθνείς διαγωνιστικές διαδικασίες
*ΔΗΜΟΣΙΕΥΣΗ:  18/03/2018 05:45*
Οι διεθνείς διαγωνιστικές διαδικασίες που θα προκηρυχθούν θα αφορούν είτε ολόκληρη την περιουσία του εμπορικού σκέλους της ΕΝΑΕ ΑΕ είτε τμηματικά, ενώ το αμυντικό τμήμα των Ναυπηγείων κατά πάσα πιθανότητα θα ενταχθεί στο καθεστώς της ευρωπαϊκής αμυντικής βιομηχανίας

Κοινή χρήση2




emailεκτύπωση 
*Σε πολύφερνη νύφη εξελίσσεται το Ναυπηγείο του Σκαραμαγκά (ΕΝΑΕ ΑΕ) μετά την υπαγωγή του σε καθεστώς ειδικής διαχείρισης, σύμφωνα με την απόφαση του Μονομελούς Πρωτοδικείου Αθηναίων.*
*
Η εξέλιξη αυτή που δρομολογήθηκε ουσιαστικά από τον υφυπουργό Οικονομίας και Ανάπτυξης Στέργιο Πιτσιόρλα κατόπιν σχετικής συμφωνίας που πέτυχε με τις Βρυξέλλες, προκειμένου η χώρα να μην ανακτήσει παράνομες - σύμφωνα με απόφαση του Ευρωπαϊκού Δικαστηρίου - ενισχύσεις 665 εκατ. ευρώ, ανοίγει τον δρόμο για την είσοδο νέου επενδυτή στο μεγαλύτερο ναυπηγείο της Νοτιοανατολικής Μεσογείου.*
*
Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες του «Βήματος», ενδιαφέρον έχουν δείξει οι Κορεάτες της Daewoo, η COSCO για τη μεγάλη δεξαμενή των εγκαταστάσεων, καθώς και αντίστοιχες επιχειρήσεις της Γερμανίας και της Ολλανδίας, εταιρείες-ηγέτιδες στον χώρο της ναυπηγικής βιομηχανίας.*
*Οι οφειλές*

*
Η απόφαση του Μονομελούς Πρωτοδικείου Αθηνών αποτέλεσε ισχυρό επιχείρημα του ελληνικού Δημοσίου στη συζήτηση, στις 15 Μαρτίου στο Δικαστήριο της Ευρωπαϊκής Ενωσης (ΔΕΕ), της προσφυγής της Ευρωπαϊκής Επιτροπής, η οποία ζητεί να αναγνωριστεί ότι η Ελληνική Δημοκρατία παρέβη τις υποχρεώσεις της ως προς την ανάκτηση των παράνομων κρατικών ενισχύσεων. Οι οφειλές της ΕΝΑΕ ΑΕ προς τους πιστωτές που κατέθεσαν την αίτηση ανέρχονται προς το μεν ελληνικό Δημόσιο σε περισσότερα από 620 εκατ. ευρώ λόγω της χορήγησης παράνομων κρατικών ενισχύσεων (1997-2009), οι οποίες έχουν καταστεί ληξιπρόθεσμες και μαζί με τις προσαυξήσεις ξεπερνούν τα 665 εκατ. ευρώ., ενώ προς την Τράπεζα Πειραιώς ξεπερνούν τα 24 εκατ. ευρώ.*
*
Η ειδική εκκαθάριση έχει περιθώριο ολοκλήρωσης έναν χρόνο. Και αμέσως μετά ανοίγει ο δρόμος για διεθνείς διαγωνιστικές διαδικασίες που θα αφορούν είτε ολόκληρη την περιουσία του εμπορικού σκέλους της ΕΝΑΕ ΑΕ είτε τμηματικά. Το αμυντικό τμήμα των Ναυπηγείων κατά πάσα πιθανότητα θα ενταχθεί στο καθεστώς της ευρωπαϊκής αμυντικής βιομηχανίας.*
*
Η εταιρεία Ελληνικά Ναυπηγεία ΑΕ (ΕΝΑΕ) ιδρύθηκε το έτος 1958 από τον εφοπλιστή Σταύρο Νιάρχο, με αντικείμενο την κατασκευή, επισκευή και μετασκευή πλοίων στις εγκαταστάσεις της στον Σκαραμαγκά Αττικής. Το ιδιοκτησιακό καθεστώς τής εν λόγω εταιρείας έχει αλλάξει επανειλημμένα τα τελευταία χρόνια, πλην όμως συνεχίζει να αποτελεί το μεγαλύτερο ναυπηγείο της Ελλάδας και της Νοτιοανατολικής Μεσογείου.*
*5.000 εργαζόμενοι*

*
Στα Ναυπηγεία Σκαραμαγκά, όταν ανήκαν στον Σταύρο Νιάρχο, απασχολούνταν περίπου 5.000 άνθρωποι. Συγχρόνως, ήταν το ναυπηγείο που έδινε δουλειά στη Ζώνη του Περάματος με ακόμη 10.000 εργαζομένους. Σήμερα οι εργαζόμενοι στο σύνολο των ναυπηγείων της χώρας φθάνουν-δεν φθάνουν τους 5.000.*
*
Οι πιο πρόσφατες δημοσιευμένες οικονομικές καταστάσεις της ΕΝΑΕ ΑΕ είναι από το 2011, παρά την υποχρέωση ως Ανώνυμη Εταιρεία να δημοσιεύει κάθε χρόνο.*
*
Το ελληνικό Πολεμικό Ναυτικό αναγκάστηκε να συμβληθεί από το έτος 2014 απευθείας με τους εργαζομένους της ΕΝΑΕ, προκειμένου οι τελευταίοι να παράσχουν τις απαιτούμενες υπηρεσίες τους για την ολοκλήρωση των προγραμμάτων του.*
*
Η Ευρωπαϊκή Επιτροπή τόνισε με επιστολή της προς το ελληνικό Δημόσιο τον Απρίλιο του 2017 ότι η απόφαση ανάκτησης κρατικών ενισχύσεων του 2008 έχει επιβεβαιωθεί από τα Δικαστήρια της Ενωσης και έχει καταστεί οριστική. Στις 15 Μαρτίου 2012, το Γενικό Δικαστήριο απέρριψε την προσφυγή ακυρώσεως που άσκησε η εταιρεία Ελληνικά Ναυπηγεία ΑΕ. Επομένως, «η Ελλάδα έχει ρητή υποχρέωση να την εφαρμόσει (την απόφαση ανάκτησης)».*
*Οι ενισχύσεις*

*Σήμερα, το ύψος των κρατικών ενισχύσεων που αφορούν διάφορες μορφές μέτρων στήριξης του Δημοσίου υπέρ των Ελληνικών Ναυπηγείων μεταξύ 1997 και 2009 ξεπερνά με τις προσαυξήσεις τα 665 εκατ. ευρώ.*
*Δεδομένου ότι μέχρι και σήμερα, δέκα χρόνια σχεδόν από την απόφαση ανάκτησης των παράνομων κρατικών ενισχύσεων, η Ελλάδα δεν έχει συμμορφωθεί με αυτή.*
*
Οπως σημειώνεται στην επιστολή, «δεδομένου ότι τελικός στόχος της ανάκτησης είναι να σταματήσει η στρέβλωση του ανταγωνισμού, το Δικαστήριο έχει αποφανθεί ότι σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις η εκκαθάριση του αποδέκτη μπορεί να θεωρηθεί ως αποδεκτή επιλογή».*
*
Η ΕΝΑΕ ΑΕ πέρασε το 2010 στην Privinvest του Λιβανέζου Ισκαντάρ Σάφα. Ο επενδυτής είχε προσφύγει κατά του ελληνικού Δημοσίου αξιώνοντας αποζημίωση για αθέτηση δεσμεύσεων του ύψους 1,2 δισ. ευρώ.*
*
Στις 29 Σεπτεμβρίου 2017 το Διεθνές Διαιτητικό Δικαστήριο του Διεθνούς Εμπορικού Επιμελητηρίου εξέδωσε οριστική απόφαση επί της προσφυγής της ΕΝΑΕ κατά του ελληνικού Δημοσίου, κατά την οποία το συνολικό ποσό που πρέπει να καταβάλει το ελληνικό Δημόσιο στην ΕΝΑΕ ανέρχεται σε περίπου 200 εκατ. ευρώ.*
*Το ελληνικό Δημόσιο θεωρεί αβάσιμη και μη νόμιμη τη σχετική επιχειρηματολογία και για αυτό έχει προχωρήσει σε αγωγή ακύρωσης της εν λόγω διαιτητικής απόφασης.*
*
Μάλιστα, στην επιστολή της προς το ελληνικό Δημόσιο η Ευρωπαϊκή Επιτροπή σημείωνε ότι οι υπηρεσίες της καλούν τις ελληνικές Αρχές να εξηγήσουν στο Διαιτητικό Δικαστήριο ότι δεν υπάρχει αιτιολόγηση για κάθε περαιτέρω καθυστέρηση στην εφαρμογή της απόφασης ανάκτησης. Επίσης, ότι κάθε απόφαση που παρεμποδίζει ή καθυστερεί την εκτέλεση της απόφασης ανάκτησης θα ερχόταν σε αντίθεση με τις υποχρεώσεις περί δημοσίας τάξεως δυνάμει του δικαίου της Ενωσης.


Πηγές του περιβάλλοντος του υφυπουργού κ. Πιτσιόρλα σημειώνουν ότι η συγκεκριμένη επιχειρηματολογία βάρυνε στην απόφαση του Μονομελούς Πρωτοδικείου Αθηνών, ώστε να κρίνει υπέρ της αίτησης του ελληνικού Δημοσίου - και της Τράπεζας Πειραιώς - για υπαγωγή των ναυπηγείων σε καθεστώς ειδικής διαχείρισης.

Φως στο τούνελ και για τα Ναυπηγεία Σύρου


Αλλη μια πολύπαθη ναυπηγική επιχείρηση, αυτή των Ναυπηγείων στο Νεώριο της Σύρου, φαίνεται πως αρχίζει να βλέπει φως στο τούνελβ€¦

Η επιχείρηση, που ανήκει στον Νίκο Ταβουλάρη, σύμφωνα με εκτιμήσεις έχει χρέη της τάξης των 60 εκατ. ευρώ. Με γνώμονα τη στρατηγική θέση που κατέχουν τα Ναυπηγεία Σύρου στον χώρο του Αιγαίου, η απαξίωση των τελευταίων ετών, η οποία οδήγησε και στην παύση της ουσιαστικής λειτουργίας τους τον Μάρτιο του 2017, κινητοποίησε τους πιστωτές προς εξεύρεση λύσης, με μέριμνα παράλληλα για την κάλυψη του συνόλου των απαιτήσεων των εργαζομένων από τον νέο επενδυτή, την ΟΝΕΧ του κ. Πάνου Ξενοκώστα. Η εταιρεία έχει την πλήρη στήριξη των ΗΠΑ.


Τα βήματα


Ως εργαλείο εξυγίανσης αξιοποιείται το άρθρο 106 του Πτωχευτικού Κώδικα όπως ισχύει, καθώς και η συμφωνία του απαιτούμενου εκ του νόμου ποσοστού πιστωτών σε ένα βιώσιμο σχέδιο εξυγίανσης, το οποίο τελικώς θα κατατεθεί στο αρμόδιο δικαστήριο προς επικύρωση.

Τα βήματα που ακολουθούνται και εποπτεύει διακριτικά ο υφυπουργός Οικονομίας και Ανάπτυξης Στέργιος Πιτσιόρλας είναι:


l Εχουν ήδη εγκριθεί οι οικονομικές καταστάσεις ετών 2015 και 2016 από τη Γενική Συνέλευση της εταιρείας.

lΑναμένεται η έγκριση ισοζυγίου έτους 2017 μετά τη ρύθμιση κάποιων λεπτομερειών που έχουν απομείνει προς διευθέτηση.

Με ενέργειες του γραφείου του κ. Πιτσιόρλα, δόθηκε η δυνατότητα σύνδεσης με τη ΔΕΗ σε εταιρεία ελεγχόμενη από τον νέο επενδυτή, ώστε η τελευταία να προβεί σε άμεσες ενέργειες αποκατάστασης συγκεκριμένων περιουσιακών στοιχείων των Ναυπηγείων Σύρου τα οποία κινδύνευαν να υποπέσουν σε αχρησία, εκμηδενίζοντας την αξία τους αλλά και υποβαθμίζοντας την περιοχή με περιβαλλοντική καταστροφή (π.χ. άμεση αποκατάσταση βλαβών προς αποφυγή βύθισης της μεγαλύτερης δεξαμενής με απρόσμενες συνέπειες για την εξέλιξη του σχεδίου, καθαρισμός ναυπηγείων, γενική προετοιμασία κ.λπ.)

Το σωματείο εργαζομένων έχει συμφωνήσει στη διαδικασία εξυγίανσης (με ομόφωνη απόφαση της Γενικής Συνέλευσης την 1η Μαρτίου).

Τα στοιχεία έχουν ήδη αποσταλεί προς επεξεργασία ώστε να εκδοθεί το business plan της εξυγίανσης, το οποίο και θα υποβληθεί στους πιστωτές μέσα στον επόμενο μήνα για έγκριση, ώστε να κατατεθεί η συμφωνία εξυγίανσης στο αρμόδιο δικαστήριο για επικύρωση.

*ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## pantelis2009

Βόμβα μεγατόνων έριξε ο Πρόεδρος της ONEX ΑΕ πριν δυο ώρες όταν και διετύπωσε επισήμως στην 83η Διεθνή Έκθεση Θεσσαλονίκης (η ONEX συμμετέχει με δικό της περίπτερο) πρόταση εξαγοράς των ναυπηγείων Ελευσίνας και ναυπηγείων Σκαραμαγκά (ΕΝΑΕ) όπως μεταδίδει η “ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΗ”!
H δημοσιοποίηση της πρότασης εξαγοράς έγινε από τον επικεφαλής της ΟΝΕΧ Πάνο Ξενοκώστα στην ΔΕΘ παρουσία του πρωθυπουργού Αλέξη Τσίπρα, του αμερικανού υπουργού Εμπορίου Γουίλμπουρ Ρος, του αμερικανού πρέσβη Τζέφρεϊ Πάιατ και του καθΆ ύλην αρμόδιου υπουργού Οικονομίας Στέργιου Πιτσιόρλα.
Η en bloc πρόταση εξαγοράς για Σκαραμαγκά και Ελευσίνα έρχεται από την αμερικανικών κεφαλαίων εταιρεία η οποία ήδη αποκτά μέσω του άρθρου 106 το Νεώριο Σύρου κατόπιν και της σχετικής συζήτησης που έγινε την Πέμπτη στο μονομελές πρωτοδικείο Σύρου.
Όσον αφορά στα ναυπηγεία Σκαραμαγκά (ΕΝΑΕ), ο επενδυτής εκδήλωσε ενδιαφέρον τόσο για τo εμπορικό τμήμα όσο και για το στρατιωτικό τμήμα των ναυπηγείων.
Η πρόταση αναμένεται να προχωρήσει μέσω της διαδικασίας του ειδικού διαχειριστή που έχει τοποθετηθεί στα ΕΝΑΕ.
Όσον αφορά στα ναυπηγεία Ελευσίνας, συμφερόντων του ομίλου Ν. Ταβουλάρη, η πρόταση εξαγοράς αναμένεται να προχωρήσει μέσω διαδικασίας εξυγίανσης με τη συναίνεση των πιστωτών, την οποία ήδη «τρέχει» η κυβέρνηση.
Η επένδυση στο Νεώριο ανέρχεται στα 110,9 εκατ. ευρώ, ενώ πολλαπλάσια αναμένεται να είναι η αξία της en bloc συμφωνίας εφόσον αυτή ολοκληρωθεί.
Τους τελευταίους μήνες έχουν πυκνώσει οι πληροφορίες περί επικείμενου μεγάλου ναυπηγικού προγράμματος φρεγατών και η εμπλοκή αμερικανικών συμφερόντων εταιρίας προσδίδει το «νατοϊκό DNA» που απαιτείται για μια τέτοια εξέλιξη.
ΠΗΓΗ  kathimerini.gr

----------


## pantelis2009

*Πώληση Ναυπηγείων Σκαραμαγκά χωρίς προσωπικό*TΑΣΟΣ ΤΕΛΛΟΓΛΟΥ




Η Ευρωπαϊκή Επιτροπή ζητεί να μη διατεθούν τα 64,5 εκατ. ευρώ που κερδήθηκαν από τα Ναυπηγεία Σκαραμαγκά στο διαιτητικό δικαστήριο των Παρισίων «για συμφέροντα διαφορετικά από εκείνα των ζωτικών αμυντικών συμφερόντων της χώρας». ΑΠΕ
ΕΤΙΚΕΤΕΣ:
Τις επόμενες μέρες ο διαχειριστής των Ναυπηγείων Σκαραμαγκά θα απαντήσει στα ερωτήματα της Ευρωπαϊκής Επιτροπής σχετικά με τη διαδικασία της ειδικής διαχείρισης των ΕΝΑΕ. Οπως έγραψε η «Κ» την περασμένη Κυριακή 21 Απριλίου, η Ε.Ε. έστειλε επιστολή στη μόνιμη ελληνική αντιπροσωπεία, ζητώντας διευκρινίσεις με την πώληση κάποιων περιουσιακών στοιχείων, αλλά και με την τήρηση κάποιων αρχών που πρέπει να διέπουν τη διαδικασία της ειδικής διαχείρισης.
Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες της «Κ» προβλήματα έχουν προκύψει από το γεγονός ότι κάποια από τα περιουσιακά στοιχεία είχαν μηδενική αξία, καθώς δεν πληρούσαν τους όρους –εφόσον ήταν ακίνητα – της αρτιότητας. Ετσι έπρεπε να συνενωθούν ακίνητα ώστε να είναι εμπορεύσιμα.
Να σημειωθεί πως η Ευρωπαϊκή Επιτροπή ζητεί να μάθει τι ποσοστό του συνόλου των περιουσιακών στοιχείων του ναυπηγείου αποτελεί καθένα από τα περιουσιακά στοιχεία που εκποιείται.
Κάποια από αυτά τα οικόπεδα –στο μεγαλύτερο μέρος τους– είχαν παραχωρηθεί στα ΕΝΑΕ από το κράτος, στα τέλη δεκαετίας του Ά50.
Κατά τη διάρκεια της εκποίησης των ναυπηγείων την περίοδο του 2000-2001, κάποιοι από τους υποψήφιους αγοραστές είχαν εκδηλώσει την πρόθεση να επιστρέψουν αυτά τα ακίνητα στο Δημόσιο.
Ομως, η Επιτροπή σύμφωνα με νεότερες πληροφορίες εγκαλεί το ελληνικό Δημόσιο και για το γεγονός ότι δεν έχει διασφαλίσει πως τα 64,5 εκατ. ευρώ (συν τόκοι) που κερδήθηκαν από τα ΕΝΑΕ στο διαιτητικό δικαστήριο των Παρισίων «δεν θα χρησιμοποιηθούν για συμφέροντα διαφορετικά από εκείνα των ζωτικών αμυντικών συμφερόντων της χώρας».
Σε διαφορετική περίπτωση, μια πιθανή διάθεση αυτών των κεφαλαίων σε άλλες δραστηριότητες της επιχείρησης θα αποτελούσαν σαφή ένδειξη συνέχειας προηγούμενων δραστηριοτήτων των ΕΝΑΕ «που δεν συνάδουν με τις ζωτικές αμυντικές ανάγκες της χώρας».
Νομικοί κύκλοι έλεγαν στην «Κ» ότι η παράγραφος αυτή καθιστά σαφές πως ο εκτροχιασμός του ποσού σε άλλες δραστηριότητες θα «αποτελούσε συνέχεια της παράνομης πρακτικής των κρατικών ενισχύσεων».
Στον διαγωνισμό για την πώληση αμυντικών περιουσιακών στοιχείων επισημαίνεται ότι «συμβόλαια και προσωπικό δεν θα πρέπει να μεταφερθούν στον μελλοντικό ιδιοκτήτη των περιουσιακών στοιχείων που συνδέονται με την άμυνα». Η επισήμανση αυτή καθιστά αδύνατη, εφόσον μετατραπεί σε πραγματικότητα, την απασχόληση του σημερινού προσωπικού των ναυπηγείων από τον μελλοντικό αγοραστή. Δηλαδή, οι εργαζόμενοι των ναυπηγείων θα βρεθούν στον αέρα μετά την πώληση των ΕΝΑΕ.
Κύκλοι του σωματείου των εργαζομένων δήλωναν στην «Κ» άγνοια, παρά το γεγονός ότι από τις 18 Φεβρουαρίου 2019 που έχει φτάσει το έγγραφο από τη Γενική Επιτροπή Ανταγωνισμού (DGComp) στη μόνιμη ελληνική αντιπροσωπεία, οι εκπρόσωποι των εργαζομένων έχουν συναντηθεί δύο φορές με τον αναπληρωτή υπουργό Ανάπτυξης κ. Στέργιο Πιτσιόρλα.
Πάντως, από την έρευνα που έκανε η «Κ» για τους αγοραστές των περιουσιακών στοιχείων των ΕΝΑΕ, δεν προκύπτει σχέση μεταξύ των αγοραστών των στοιχείων αυτών (γερανοί, οικόπεδα, ρυμουλκά) με τους προηγούμενους ιδιοκτήτες των ναυπηγείων, την Privinvest του Γαλλολιβανέζου Ισκαντάρ Σάφα και τη γερμανική TKMS. Από την πλευρά του, ο κ. Σάφα φαίνεται να επικεντρώνεται στο ειδικό δικαστήριο που προβλέπει την προστασία των διεθνών επενδύσεων. Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες της «Κ» η δίκη ολοκληρώθηκε στο Λονδίνο με την κατάθεση δεκάδων μαρτύρων μεταξύ των οποίων και των πρώην υπουργών Ευ. Βενιζέλου, Λ. Κατσέλη και Πάνου Μπεγλίτη.
*Ο «λογαριασμός» για το Δημόσιο μπορεί να φθάσει τα 550 εκατ. ευρώ*
Μετά την ήττα του Δημοσίου ακόμα και στο Εφετείο Αθηνών (δικαστές Αννα Πελεκούδα, Αικατερίνη Χρυσικοπούλου και Γεωργιος Ακτύπης) με την απόρριψη της προσφυγής του κατά της διαιτητικής απόφασης του διεθνούς εμπoρικού επιμελητηρίου ICC, η κυβέρνηση ετοιμάζεται για την απόφαση του δικαστηρίου και την εφαρμογή της σύμβασης για την προστασία των επενδύσεων. Η πολιτική ηγεσία από την πλευρά της ήλπιζε ότι τα πράγματα δεν θα έφταναν σε δικαστικές αποφάσεις, αλλά ότι ίσως ο κ. Σάφα θα δεχόταν να ξανασυζητήσει κάποιους όρους για την επιστροφή του στο ναυπηγείο.
Μόνο που ο κ. Σάφα διακηρύσσει σε όλους τους τόνους ότι δεν επιθυμεί να διαπραγματευθεί με οποιονδήποτε έπειτα από πολλά χρόνια άκαρπων διαπραγματεύσεων με διαδοχικές κυβερνήσεις και υπουργούς Αμύνης.
Πηγές, μάλιστα, της προηγούμενης διοίκησης των ΕΝΑΕ σημείωναν ότι αν δεν γίνονταν οι κατασχέσεις από τρίτους έναντι χρεών το 2014, τότε ο κ Δ. Αβραμόπουλος δεν θα είχε προχωρήσει στη συμφωνία για τα υποβρύχια, ένα μορατόριουμ του κ. Σάφα που άφησε να κατασκευάζονται και να επισκευάζονται τα υποβρύχια έναντι της ανάληψης υποχρέωσης του Δημοσίου να συνεχίσει τη μισθοδοσία των εργαζομένων.
Πηγές της επιτροπής που ήρθαν σε επαφή με την ελληνική κυβέρνηση ανέφεραν στην «Κ» πως το υπουργείο Ανάπτυξης έχει παραδεχθεί ότι δεν υπάρχει αγοραστής για τα Ναυπηγεία Σκαραμαγκά και πως η διαδικασία της ειδικής διαχείρισης είναι «μονόδρομος» με πιθανότερη εξέλιξη να μείνει το κομμάτι που συνδέεται με τις αμυντικές παραγγελίες στα χέρια του κράτους.
«Η ιστορία αυτή μπορεί να συσσωρεύσει συνολικές απαιτήσεις 550 εκατ. ευρώ στο ελληνικό Δημόσιο αν επιδικασθούν τα 345 εκατ. που διεκδικεί ο Σάφα για την παραβίαση της συνθήκης για την προστασία των επενδύσεων» εκτίμησε στην «Κ» νομική πηγή που γνωρίζει την υπόθεση, δουλεύοντας για την ελληνική κυβέρνηση.
Συνολικά 200 εκατ. ευρώ καταλόγισε το διαιτητικό δικαστήριο στο Δημόσιο –εκ των οποίων 64 εκατ. προέρχονται από τα προγράμματα των υποβρυχίων– αλλά η Ε.Ε. επιμένει τα χρήματα από τη διαιτησία να μείνουν στα χέρια του «στρατιωτικού ναυπηγείου».
ΠΗΓΗ

Έντυπη

----------


## pantelis2009

*Το Γερμανικό "κτήνος" καταστρέφει την Ναυπηγική μας βιομηχανία.Οριστικό κλείσιμο των ναυπηγείων Σκαραμαγκά επιβάλλει η Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση!*ΜΑΪ́ΟΥ 22, 20

*Το Γερμανικό "κτήνος" καταστρέφει την Ναυπηγική μας βιομηχανία.Οριστικό κλείσιμο των ναυπηγείων Σκαραμαγκά επιβάλλει η Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση!* *
Το Γερμανικό "κτήνος" καταστρέφει την Ναυπηγική μας βιομηχανία. Οριστικό κλείσιμο των ναυπηγείων Σκαραμαγκά επιβάλλει η Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση ! 
Τα Ελληνικά Ναυπηγεία Σκαραμαγκά ( ΕΝΣ), τα μεγαλύτερα της Μεσογείου και από τα μεγαλύτερα στον κόσμο, θα μπορούσαν με την επαναλειτουργία τους να δημιουργήσουν πολλαπλασιαστικά 20.000 θέσεις εργασίας και τεράστια κέρδη για το ελληνικό δημόσιο. Τα συγκεκριμένα ναυπηγεία, εκτός των άλλων, διαθέτουν, μια πελώρια δεξαμενή 500.000 τόνων, τη μοναδική στη Μεσόγειο που μπορεί να δεχτεί για ναυπηγοεπισκευές τα εκατοντάδες δεξαμενόπλοια ανάλογου μεγάλου μεγέθους που υποχρεώνονται για το σκοπό αυτό να μεταβαίνουν σε ναυπηγεία της ¶πω Ανατολής.
Αντί για την επαναλειτουργία τους, το ιερατείο των Βρυξελλών, επιβάλλει το οριστικό τους κλείσιμο, έτσι ώστε η Ελλάδα, η πρώτη ναυτιλιακή δύναμη στον κόσμο, να μειονεκτεί ή και να αποκλειστεί και σε αυτόν τον ιστορικά δυναμικό για τη χώρα μας τομέα.
Σε απάντησή του στην Ευρωπαϊκή Επιτροπή σχετικά με τους όρους της ειδικής διαχείρισης τους, ο ειδικός διαχειριστής Χριστόδουλος Σεφέρης αναφέρει, μεταξύ άλλων ότι :
Τα 16 εμπορικά ακίνητα των ναυπηγείων Σκαραμαγκά) που έχουν ήδη μεταβιβασθεί, θα αξιοποιηθούν από τον εκάστοτε πλειοδότη είτε ως γραφεία είτε ως αποθηκευτικοί χώροι είτε στο πλαίσιο κάποιας εμπορικής δραστηριότητας, ενώ δεν μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν ως ναυπηγείο. Όσον αφορά επιμέρους περιουσιακά στοιχεία, αφού ο πλειοδότης ανελκύσει τη βυθισμένη δεξαμενή 1, θα την εκποιήσει ως σκραπ. Το ίδιο θα συμβεί με τα δύο ρυμουλκά «Κρόνος» και «Τιτάν» μετά την ολοκλήρωση της μεταβίβασής τους.
Είναι προφανές ότι, έχει μεθοδευτεί μια μεγάλη κλοπή των περιουσιακών στοιχείων των ναυπηγείων και ειδικότερα της τεράστιας και μοναδικής στη Μεσόγειο δεξαμενής χωρητικότητας 500.000 τόνων, η οποία θα πουληθεί έναντι ευτελούς αξίας ως σκράπ, δηλ .ως παλιοσίδερο. Και επιπλέον ξεπουλιέται ο εξαιρετικά προνομιούχος χώρος των ΕΝΣ, μαζί με όλα τα ακίνητα και τον εξοπλισμό του που έχουν ήδη μεταβιβαστεί με εντελώς αδιαφανείς διαδικασίες, Και το κυριότερο, απαγορεύεται να χρησιμοποιηθεί ως ναυπηγείο ! 
Μια σύντομη αναφορά στα ΕΝΣ
Τα Ελληνικά Ναυπηγεία Σκαραμαγκά εκτείνονται σε 832.000m², από τα οποία τα 65.000m² είναι στεγασμένα. Διαθέτουν δύο μόνιμες τεράστιες δεξαμενές 500 και 250 χιλιάδων τόνων και τρεις μικρότερες πλωτές δεξαμενές (72 χιλιάδες, 60 χιλιάδες και 36 χιλιάδες τόνοι), καθώς και κεκλιμένη ναυπηγική κλίνη για την καθέλκυση πλοίων ή τμημάτων τους. Τα ναυπηγεία είναι εξοπλισμένα με μηχανήματα σύγχρονης τεχνολογίας CNC (Telerex) και οπτικής εργασίας (φωτοκύτταρο).
Τα τελευταία χρόνια, τα μεγέθη κυρίως των δεξαμενοπλοίων έχουν αυξηθεί αλματωδώς και τα ναυπηγεία Σκαραμαγκά είναι τα μόνα στην Μεσόγειο όπου μπορούν να επισκευαστούν στη τεράστια δεξαμενή των 500.000 τόνων, που όμοιά της δεν υπάρχει στην ευρύτερη περιοχή. Μαζί με τη δεξαμενή των 250.000 χιλ. τόνων, μπορούν να προσελκύσουν ετησίως πολλά από τα περίπου 400 πλοία μεγάλου μεγέθους που διαπλέουν τη Μεσόγειο και χρειάζονται ναυπηγοεπισκευαστικές εργασίες από τα πολλά περισσότερα μεγάλα σκάφη που διέρχονται μέσα από την ίδια θάλασσα.
Λόγω της μη λειτουργίας των ΕΝΣ και της έλλειψης παρόμοιων τεράστιων δεξαμενών στη Μεσόγειο, τα μεγάλα πλοία, οι πολλοί εν δυνάμει πελάτες τους, υποχρεώνονται να μεταβούν για ναυπηγοεπισκευές σε απομακρυσμένα μεγάλα ναυπηγεία στην ¶πω Ανατολή και ορισμένα μικρότερα, στα περιορισμένου σχετικά μεγέθους ναυπηγεία της Ρουμανίας και της Τουρκίας.
Τον Ιούνιο του 2008 η ΕΕ επέβαλε πρόστιμο 230 εκ ευρώ στα ΕΝΣ λόγω του ότι είχαν επιδοτηθεί από το ελληνικό δημόσιο, κάτι που υποτίθεται ότι, απαγορεύεται από τις Κοινοτικές οδηγίες και κανονισμούς. Την ίδια ώρα η Γερμανία, η Γαλλία και οι άλλοι εταίροι μας, προβαίνουν σε οργιώδεις άμεσες και κυρίως έμμεσες ενισχύσεις των δικών τους ναυπηγείων και βιομηχανιών, χωρίς αυτό να έχει τις όποιες ανάλογες επιπτώσεις.
Το πρόστιμο των 230 εκ. στα ΕΝΣ με τους τόκους έφτασε στα 539 εκ. Λόγω της αδυναμίας καταβολής του, η ελληνική κυβέρνηση συμφώνησε με την ΕΕ το 2010, τα ΕΝΣ να πουλήσουν ή να αχρηστεύσουν τον εξοπλισμό που χρησιμοποιούν για εργασίες σε εμπορικά πλοία και για 15 χρόνια, ένα μικρό μέρος τους να χρησιμοποιείται αποκλειστικά για πολεμικά πλοία του Ελληνικού Πολεμικού Ναυτικού. Να χρηματοδοτούνται δηλ. μόνο από τον καταρρέοντα Ελληνικό Κρατικό Προϋπολογισμό. Με τη συμφωνία αυτή που ισχύει μέχρι το 2026, έκλεισε αυτή η μεγαλύτερη ναυπηγική μονάδα της Μεσογείου και μέχρι σήμερα λειτουργούσε υποτυπωδώς ένα πολύ μικρό μέρους της για την κατασκευή του τελευταιου υποβρυχίου Κατσώνη για το Ελληνικό Πολεμικό Ναυτικό.
Σήμερα, με δεδομένη την τεράστια ζήτηση για ναυπηγεπισκευές τα ΕΝΣ στη Μεσόγειο, θα μπορούσαν να έχουν τεράστια κερδοφορία με την προϋπόθεση βέβαια της χρηστής και αποτελεσματικής διοίκησης. Ο βασικός εξοπλισμός τους είναι λειτουργήσιμος ύστερα από στοιχειώδεις επισκευαστικές εργασίες, ενώ υπάρχει ανενεργό σήμερα ένα ιδιαίτερα εκπαιδευμένο εργατικό δυναμικό, απαλλαγμένο από το κακό συνδικαλιστικό παρελθόν συγκεκριμένων «εργατοπατέρων» που έχουν απομακρυνθεί.
Η επαναλειτουργία των ΕΝΣ θα μπορούσε να στηριχθεί σε υπεργολαβίες με έναν κεντρικό πυρήνα εργαζομένων της τάξης των 500-1.000 εργαζόμενων. Το σύνολο των μόνιμων και σε υπεργολαβία εργαζόμενων μπορεί να ανέλθει σε 4-5.000 άτομα, ενώ θα δοθεί απασχόληση σε 20.000 άτομα σε συμπληρωματικές και υποστηρικτικές επιχειρήσεις του κλάδου στην ευρύτερη οικονομική ζώνη της Δυτικής Αττικής. Ο συνολικός ετήσιος τζίρος των ΕΝΣ σήμερα, εκτιμάται ότι μπορεί να ανέλθει άνω των 3 δις ευρώ με ετήσια κέρδη προ φόρων 300-500 εκ ετησίως.
Εκτιμάται ότι, ένας σοβαρός επενδυτής θα μπορούσε να διαθέσει ποσό της τάξης των 100-150 εκ. ευρώ, και τα ναυπηγεία, να του παραχωρηθούν, με δέσμευση την αποπληρωμή όλου ή μέρους του προστίμου των 539 εκ. ευρώ, με κλιμάκωση πληρωμών στα επόμενα 5-15 χρόνια. Το ποσό αυτό μπορεί να καλυφθεί άνετα από την προβλεπόμενη υψηλή κερδοφορία. Οι λοιπές υποχρεώσεις έναντι παλαιών προμηθευτών, απαιτήσεων προμηθευτών,τραπεζών, εργαζομένων και του δημοσίου, μπορεί να αντιμετωπιστούν μέσα από το καθεστώς πτώχευσης εν λειτουργία για το οποίο υπάρχει ειδική νομοθετική ρύθμιση.
Επισημαίνεται ότι, η λειτουργία των ΕΝΣ, εφΆ όσον λειτουργήσουν με ιδιωτικοοικονομικά κριτήρια και απαλλαγούν από τα βάρη και νοοτροπίες του παρελθόντος, δεν εμπλέκονται με το ελληνικό δημόσιο και τις όποιες από μέρους του αρνητικές παρενέργεια και καταστάσεις. Απευθύνονται στη διεθνή και ιδιαίτερα στην ισχυρή ελληνική ναυτιλία, με την οποία μπορεί να υπάρξει προοπτική άριστης συνεργασίας και αμοιβαίας κερδοφορίας. Δυστυχώς άλλες είναι οι αποφάσεις των Βρυξελών-Βερολίνου που καταδικάζουν τη χώρα μας στο περιθώριο, στην φτωχοποίηση και την υποτέλεια.
Ποιο κάτω παραθέτουμε το σχετικό ρεπορτάζ της συστημικής εφημερίδας Καθημερινής με τίτλο “Πώληση ναυπηγείων Σκαραμαγκά βάσει των όρων που έχει θέσει η Ε.Ε.”, όπου μέσα από τις γραμμές αποκαλύπτεται η μεγάλη κλοπή και η κακομεταχείριση της χώρας μας από την ΕΕ.
ΟΔΟΣ ΔΡΑΧΜΗΣ 
Πώληση ναυπηγείων Σκαραμαγκά βάσει των όρων που έχει θέσει η Ε.Ε. (Καθημερινή 21/5/2019)
Στην απάντησή του στην Ευρωπαϊκή Επιτροπή σχετικά με τους όρους της ειδικής διαχείρισης των Ναυπηγείων Σκαραμαγκά, ο ειδικός διαχειριστής δέχεται να διαχωρίσει τα εμπορικά από τα στρατιωτικά περιουσιακά στοιχεία του ναυπηγείου, να μην μεταβιβάσει υφιστάμενες συμβάσεις εργασίας αλλά και συμβόλαια σε τρίτα μέρη.
Η επιστολή των υπό ειδική διαχείριση ναυπηγείων εστάλη στη Γενική Γραμματεία Οικονομικής Πολιτικής της κυβέρνησης στις 25 Απριλίου 2019 (κρατική μονάδα κρατικών ενισχύσεων) και αποτελείται από απαντήσεις του ειδικού διαχειριστή στο υπουργείο Εθνικής Οικονομίας επί των ερωτημάτων που έχουν τεθεί από τη Γενική Διεύθυνση Ανταγωνισμού της Ευρωπαϊκής Επιτροπής.
Στην απάντησή του ο ειδικός διαχειριστής Χριστόδουλος Σεφέρης σημειώνει ότι προτίθεται:
Να εκχωρήσει ξεχωριστά από τα άλλα στοιχεία του ενεργητικού τα εμπορικά σήματα που λήγουν στις 25 Φεβρουαρίου 2021 και να απαλειφθεί η σχετική διάταξη από το προσχέδιο προκήρυξης που έχει στείλει ο ειδικός διαχειριστής στην ελληνική κυβέρνηση.Τα σήματα μπορούν να πουληθούν, ώστε να μη δημιουργηθεί η εντύπωση της συνέχειας, σε αγοραστή που δεν θα πάρει μέρος στους υπόλοιπους διαγωνισμούς.
Ο ειδικός διαχειριστής δέχεται να μη μεταβιβασθούν οι συμβάσεις εργασίας (ορισμένου ή αορίστου χρόνου) του προσωπικού των ΕΝΑΕ, στο πλαίσιο των σχετικών πλειοδοτικών διαγωνισμών. Οσον αφορά τις συμβάσεις εκχώρησης περιουσιακών στοιχείων, ο ειδικός διαχειριστής δεσμεύεται ρητά ότι «στα εκποιούμενα στοιχεία δεν συμπεριλαμβάνονται οι συμβάσεις εργασίας (ορισμένου ή αορίστου χρόνου) των ΕΝΑΕ με το προσωπικό τους».
Ο ειδικός διαχειριστής δεν προτίθεται να μεταβιβάσει συμβάσεις των ΕΝΑΕ οιουδήποτε είδους σε τρίτα μέρη στο πλαίσιο των δημόσιων πλειοδοτικών διαγωνισμών. Στο σημείο αυτό διευκρινίζει ότι «τα ΕΝΑΕ διατηρούν απαίτηση κατά του ελληνικού Δημοσίου που απορρέει από την υπΆ αριθμόν 1875/GZ/MHM/ZF/AYZ απόφαση του Διεθνούς Διαιτητικού Δικαστηρίου του Διεθνούς Εμπορικού Επιμελητηρίου ύψους 64,5 εκατομμυρίων ευρώ με νόμιμο τόκο 5% από 4 Δεκεμβρίου 2011 και μέχρι πλήρους και ολοσχερούς εξόφλησης. Με την καταβολή τού ως άνω ποσού από το ελληνικό Δημόσιο αναλαμβάνεται η σύμβαση αναβίωσης της σύμβασης υπεργολαβίας ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ ΙΙ και η συνέχιση της κατασκευής των υποβρυχίων 5 και 6 που προβλέπει η σύμβαση ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ ΙΙ. Ετσι, η απαίτηση αυτή περιλαμβάνεται στα προς εκποίηση περιουσιακά στοιχεία, με τον περιορισμό ωστόσο ότι το ποσό αυτό θα μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί μόνο για στρατιωτικούς και όχι για εμπορικούς σκοπούς της δραστηριότητας των ΕΝΑΕ».
Στην επιστολή του ο κ. Σεφέρης δεσμεύεται εκ μέρους των ΕΝΑΕ ότι σε περίπτωση που υποβάλλεται μία μόνο πρόταση για περιουσιακό στοιχείο που «βγαίνει στο σφυρί» θα συγκαλείται γενική συνέλευση των πιστωτών, που θα αποφασίζει αν η πρόταση είναι συμφέρουσα ή θα πρέπει να απορριφθεί. Ο διαγωνισμός θα εγκρίνεται προκειμένου να διασφαλισθεί μεγαλύτερη διαφάνεια και νομιμότητα της διαδικασίας από το αρμόδιο Μονομελές Πρωτοδικείο Αθηνών.
Οσον αφορά επιμέρους περιουσιακά στοιχεία, αναφέρεται ότι αφού ο πλειοδότης ανελκύσει τη βυθισμένη δεξαμενή 1, θα την εκποιήσει ως σκραπ.
Το ίδιο θα συμβεί με τα δύο ρυμουλκά «Κρόνος» και «Τιτάν» μετά την ολοκλήρωση της μεταβίβασής τους.
Τα εμπορικά ακίνητα που έχουν ήδη μεταβιβασθεί –είναι 16 στον αριθμό– θα αξιοποιηθούν από τον εκάστοτε πλειοδότη είτε ως γραφεία είτε ως αποθηκευτικοί χώροι είτε στο πλαίσιο κάποιας εμπορικής δραστηριότητας, ενώ δεν μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν ως ναυπηγείο.
Σημαντική δέσμευση του ειδικού εκκαθαριστή είναι ότι για τη διενέργεια των σχετικών διαγωνισμών έχει τεθεί όρος η προσκόμιση πιστοποιητικού «ονομαστικοποίησης μετοχής ως φυσικού προσώπου καθώς και το αντίστοιχο βιβλίο μετόχων». Όμως, ο διαχειριστής παραδέχεται ότι δεν έχει τεθεί ρητά «όρος αποκλεισμού από τον διαγωνισμό –όπως και στους προηγούμενους διαγωνισμούς– επιχειρήσεων που έχουν σχέση με τους σημερινούς ιδιοκτήτες των ΕΝΑΕ. Ωστόσο, εφόσον η Ε.Ε. το κρίνει απαραίτητο, ο ειδικός διαχειριστής προτίθεται να προσθέσει σχετικό όρο στον διαγωνισμό». Ο μελλοντικός αγοραστής φαίνεται πάντως από τις απαντήσεις του ειδικού διαχειριστή ότι θα δεσμεύεται μελλοντικά να τηρεί διαφορετικές καταστάσεις, ανάλογα με το είδος της δραστηριότητας που ασκεί, διαχωρίζοντας κάθε δραστηριότητά του που αφορά την άμυνα από τη δική του εμπορική δραστηριότητα. 
ΠΗΓΗ*

----------

